# How to Print or Save a Directory Listing to a File



## tnthomas (Nov 4, 2016)

I use this technique when using my(one and only Windows[7] installation; on all my other machines running Linux, a simple terminal command "ls" produces a list of files in the  directory you currently are "in".

Anyway, I needed a list of files in a directory(AKA Folder) that contain music files from my Android phone.   So,  if you are interested in do this, please read the well written article on howtogeek.com: 

http://www.howtogeek.com/98064/how-to-print-or-save-a-directory-listing-to-a-file/


----------



## jnos (Nov 4, 2016)

tntthomas, thank you so much for that link. I had no idea.  I can't tell you the time I've spent messing with the Print Screen key repeatedly and pasting the images consecutively into Word.

Now I can't wait to find the need to do that again!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 7, 2016)

I worked most of my career with 'Big Blue' and used DOS command line instructions extensively before the days of Windows.  As you have shown, they are still very useful at times.


----------

